# [ffmpeg-php] Comment installer ffmpeg avec php5-4 ?

## idiway

Bonjour,

La version 5.4.6 de php est disponible en version stable :

```

[I] dev-lang/php

     Available versions:

        (5.3)   5.3.15^m ~5.3.16-r1^m ~5.3.16-r2^m ~5.3.17^m

        (5.4)   ~5.4.5 5.4.6 ~5.4.6-r2 ~5.4.7
```

Par contre, pour lier ffmpeg, le paquet ffmpeg-php n'est disponible que pour pour php5.3 :

```

[I] dev-php/ffmpeg-php

     Available versions:  0.6.0-r1^t {{php_targets_php5-3}}
```

Quelqu'un aurait-il des infos sur les possibilités d'ajouter ffmpeg à php5-4 ?

Comment savoir si une mise à jour de ffmpeg-php est envisagée et à quelle date ?

Merci.

----------

